# Can you predict the size your pup will grow too?



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

yes.......I know what you mean......I read it too. You take their weight when they are a certain age and there is a calculation you can do to predict how big they will get. I can't help with where it is, though.....and Gisgo was too old for me to try it on him!

If it helps.....Gisgo was 5.5kg at 14 weeks and is now 10.5kg and fully grown. he is from a show cocker and mini poodle.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the site you are looking for is www.puppyweights.com. It gives you a predicted future weight but not overall size. They don't have cockapoos on there so best to put in either poodle or cocker, depending on your puppy's build - or both and do an average of the two! x


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------

